# Sklavenfirma?



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Ich hab mal wieder bei youtube ein paar videos durchgeforst und bin auf das Gestoßen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB1PRE9_qLg

Als ich das sah hats mich doch geschockt. Ja wir reden hier über die mordernen Sklaven in Leiharbeitsfirmen.

Das traurige dabei niemand hilft den Leuten. Sogar unsere Liebe Kanzlerin Interesiert das ganze nicht wie im Interview. Naja die verdient ja Ihre Millionen im Jahr.

Was denkt ihr? Habt ihr auch schon mit solchen Erfahrungen mit solchen Sklavenfirmen.

Bitte behandelt das Thema mit ernst immerhin geht es ja auch um andere Menschen.

Eines weiß ich die CSU wähle ich nicht mehr und mal sehen ob ich vielleicht auch was tun kann um solche Leute zu helfen.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Tja da kannste nix und das mit den Leiharbeitsfirmen weißt man eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich das die den Arbeitnehmer verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wer da arbeiten geht ist entweder sehr verzweifelt oder dem ist es egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine persönliche Erfahrung hat gezeigt das i bei ner zeitarbeitsfirma/Leiharbeitsfirma nie wieder arbeite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wählen .... na ja ob des wat bringt  sind doch im endeffekt alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke mal bei den wahlen werd i mal schaun wer allet zu wählen ist udn dann dementsprechend wählen
eins is aber sicher ... CSU/CDU und SPD wähle i sicher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mri keine Partei zusagt wird meine Stimme eben ungültig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Gibts eigentlich ne Hp wo man alle schlechten Leiharbeitsfirmen reinschreiben kann.
So auf den Motto vorsicht hütet euch von der Firma die zockt euch nur ab.

Ich denke mal manche werden auch wegen Familie und Co Geld verdienen müssen da es mit Festanstellungen immer weniger klappt muss dann als Letzte Rettung Die Leiharbeitsfirma ran.

Sollte man mal von der Agentur für Arbeit in eine Leiharbeitsfirma gezwungen werden würde ich beim Einsatzort richtig viel Schaden anrichten, damit gleich wieder die Kündigung bekommst.

Leere Versprechungen mehr kannste auch von denen nicht erwarten. Ich wette auch ein Teil von den Buffed user wird auch in Leiharbeitsfirmen beschäftigt sein.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Sollte man mal von der Agentur für Arbeit in eine Leiharbeitsfirma gezwungen werden würde ich beim Einsatzort richtig viel Schaden anrichten, damit gleich wieder die Kündigung bekommst.



Aber Obacht! 
Bei einer normalen Kündigung kriegst du weiter Arbeitslosengeld - bei einer fristlosen Kündigung nicht!! (Gründe für eine Fristlose Kündigung sind, stehlen, arbeitsverweigerung, sachbeschädigung etc...)

viel schlimmer sind noch diese seltsamen Job-Masters Maßnahmen... da muss man hin wenn man arbeitslos wird und noch unter 25 ist. da kannste acht wochen zwischen iwelchen Assis lernen wie man Bewerbungen schreibt, sich richtig vorstellt und ähnliches - dazu MUSST du 3 wochen irgendwo *unbezahlt* Praktikum machen.... OHNE WORTE

Zum Glück habe ich vorher nen Job bekommen, aber ich wäre wohl eh die meiste Zeit krank gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Aber Obacht!
> Bei einer normalen Kündigung kriegst du weiter Arbeitslosengeld - bei einer fristlosen Kündigung nicht!! (Gründe für eine Fristlose Kündigung sind, stehlen, arbeitsverweigerung, sachbeschädigung etc...)
> 
> viel schlimmer sind noch diese seltsamen Job-Masters Maßnahmen... da muss man hin wenn man arbeitslos wird und noch unter 25 ist. da kannste acht wochen zwischen iwelchen Assis lernen wie man Bewerbungen schreibt, sich richtig vorstellt und ähnliches - dazu MUSST du 3 wochen irgendwo *unbezahlt* Praktikum machen.... OHNE WORTE
> ...



Darf man die Praktikums selber wählen oder wird man da gezwungen, das mit den Bewerben finde ich gut da man das immer brauchen kann, danke für den Tip wollte vorhin anrufen weil es mit der Bewerbung nicht geklappt hat und ich noch nicht drin bin in den Maßnahmen.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

ja kannste hab sowat selber mit gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Bewerbungstraining und Bewerbungstraining  sind zweierlei Dinge und besonders wenn dir 5 versch Stellen verschiedene Sachen sagen bzw anderen Aufbau der Bewerbung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Obacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja kannste hab sowat selber mit gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stimmt jeder sagt dir da was anderes mit den Bewerbungen. Habe sogar von jemanden gehört das er paar monate ein unbezahltes Praktikum machen musste in einer Glassfabrik nur um Arbeitslosengeld zu bekommen.

Wie sieht so ein Bewerbungstraining aus?
Habe schon von jemanden gehört da musste man komische Atemübungen machen und den gegenüber in den Arm nehmen und mit den Kuscheln sowas ist total pervers. Als er das nicht machen wollte seinen gegenüber in den Arm zu nehmen wurde ihn das Arbeitslosengeld gestrichen.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Habe schon von jemanden gehört da musste man komische Atemübungen machen und den gegenüber in den Arm nehmen und mit den Kuscheln sowas ist total pervers. Als er das nicht machen wollte seinen gegenüber in den Arm zu nehmen wurde ihn das Arbeitslosengeld gestrichen.



Öhm bei mir in dem Flyer stand auch sowas drinn wie ansprechpartner für persönliche Probleme - das war mich auch schon to much 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich hat einfach so dran gestört, das es zum einen 8 wochen geht, und zum anderen für ne ganz andere zielgruppe gemacht ist... speziell bei meinen bewerbungen gehört es zum guten ton das man die bewerbung grafisch hochwertig in nem layout programm macht, also mit bildbearbeitung, hübscher schrift, tollem papier etc...

und die hätten die bewerbung halt nur im word gemacht... naja 
und solche sachen wie das man jemand die hand geben muss etc, muss man meiner meinung nach nem menschen mit ausbildung und berufserfahrung auch nicht wirklich 5 wochen erklären...

edit: ich war von Dez 08 bis März 09 Arbeitslos, davon musste ich 09 3 Wochen in einen Indesign Kurs (der voll fürn arsch war- der leher hat die ganze zeit seinen privat-kram erzählt, die schule war komplett versifft...) und in ein Bewerbungstraining a la 2 Stunden (das war richtig gut), 09 hätte ich dann fast in diese Maßnahme gemusst... - reine beschäftigungstherapie (vorallem weil man die Fahrtkosten - bei mir 100 € erstmal von seinem arbeitslosen geld a la 580 € vorstrecken muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... ) außerdem musste ich alle zwei wochen zu meinem berufsberater ins AA um Ihm zu zeigen wo ich mich überall beworben hab.. bla bla blub.

Also da hat man definitiv keine lust langzeitarbeitslos zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gibts eigentlich ne Hp wo man alle schlechten Leiharbeitsfirmen reinschreiben kann.


für arbeitgeber gibts sowas - war für mich mal sehr interessant:
www.kununu.com


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

was wird da 8 Wochen besprochen? Fürs Bewerbertraining braucht man gerade mal 2h. Die nächste Frage ist wie weit ist das vom Heimatort weg. Das Arbeitsamt hat gesagt ich soll mich bei der und der Firma bewerben die Stellen ab Mai an. Gesagt, getan dann nach paar Tagen kamen schon die absagen.
Die würden mir sogar in einen Helferjob setzten wenn es sein muss für paar Euro in der Stunde.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> was wird da 8 Wochen besprochen? Fürs Bewerbertraining braucht man gerade mal 2h. Die nächste Frage ist wie weit ist das vom Heimatort weg. Das Arbeitsamt hat gesagt ich soll mich bei der und der Firma bewerben die Stellen ab Mai an. Gesagt, getan dann nach paar Tagen kamen schon die absagen.
> Die würden mir sogar in einen Helfjob setzten wenn es sein muss für paar Euro in der Stunde.



wenn du mich fragst ist das einfach reine beschäftigungstherapie damit du nicht daheim rumgammelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das du geistig ganz normal bist und kein depp bist... dann wäre die schulung reiner mumpitz.
die erste stunde wird wohl vergeudet einen anwesenheitscheck zu machen, dann fallen sicher viele stunden aus, dann wird warscheinlich stundenweise durchgenommen was man anziehen darf, das du ja dein handy ausmachst^^ sowas - bewerbungstrainings fur dummies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwecks entfernung, ich hätte von starnberg nach münchen sollen, das sind täglich 3 stunden inner sbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frag doch mal nach ob du vielleicht einen sinnvollen kurs kriegst, vielleicht einen erweiterten englischkurs oder sowas...

nochmal edit:
die vom AA sind einfach irre doof, du darfst denen auch nie wiedersprechen - das gibt nur ärger - dann behandeln die dich wie scheiße... ist leider fact

die stellen sind dort einfach nicht aktualisiert, deswegen kam wohl die absage... die kriegen das ja nichtmal auf die reihe die email aus unseren stellengesuchen zu ändern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Da kann man mehrere verschiedene Kurse belegen?  Ich versuche Zur Zeit noch eine Zweitausbildung zu machen im Bürolichen Bereich fällt aber nichts ein wo ich mich spezialiesieren kann.

Wegen der Entfernung das wäre mir zu weit. Immerhin muss ich ja aufpassen nicht das daheim eine Firma anruft und mich einlädt zum Vorstellungsgespräch/Einstellung. Wenn das soweit weg ist dann soll mir die Arbeitsagentur eine Pensionübernachtung zahlen.

Wieso geben die da noch mehr Geld aus? Würden die die leute zufrieden lassen würden sie nicht soviel geld ausgeben müssen.

War auch vor drei jahren mal 10 Monate Arbeitslos, das war ne schöne Zeit ohne Maßnahmen bis auf das BFZ.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

du bist verpflichtet 1h fahrtzeit auf dich zunehmen (zumutbarkeit etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wenn du ein bewerbungsgespräch in einer anderen stadt hast lass dri vom aa en vordruck mit geben zur kosten übernahme des fahrgelds...das muss die fimra unterschreiben wo du warst und dann gibt es geld zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei einem mehrwöchigen Bewerbungstraining:
Berwerbungsschreiben
Lebenslauf
Rollenspiele
Teamübungen
Eignungstest etc

das wird ind er regel durchgenommen udn leuite in den arm nehmen und so kenn i jetzt net aber okay hab auch schon pferde vor der apotheke kotzen sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Die würden mir sogar in einen Helfjob setzten wenn es sein muss für paar Euro in der Stunde.



?


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

also ich habe auch einiges durch, was diese sklavenvermittlung betrifft
kann jedem nur raten, wenn ihr keine möglichkeit habt, an einer zeitarbeitarbeitsfirma vorbeizukommen, dann nehmt eine, die unter BZA Tarif bezahlt. BZA ist ein verband, der mindestlohn festsetzt, der nach vorbildung gesteigert wird (fängt bei 7,33&#8364;/h (ungelernte kraft) an), wenn die zeitarbeitsfirma sich nicht an deren vorlagen hält, fliegt sie aus der BZA. allerdings muss man aufpassen bei den verträgen, da gibt es 2 verschiedene:
vertrag 1 ist der BZA Vertrag
vertrag 2 ist ein vertrag von der zeitarbeitsfirma, dieser gibt ein stundenlohn von mind. 5,50&#8364;/h (wieder je nach vorbildung gesteigert), und zusatzlohn für fahrgeld, essensgeld, etc  (auch festgelegt)
theoretisch hat man bei vertrag2 immer mehr geld raus (+50-100&#8364; im monat) 
ABER da bescheißt jede firma, oftmals lassen die die zusatzkosten weg, und man hat um die 200&#8364; weniger, als es im vertrag angegeben ist.
man kann sich einen der beiden verträge aussuchen, und ich rate jedem vertrag 1 zu nehmen. auch wenn man laut papier weniger verdient, habt ihr am ende mehr raus.

und ja natürlich, könnte man den lohn einklagen, denn schließlich steht dies im vertrag, aber jeder, der mal so gearbeitet hat, weiß wie sinnlos das ist, nur DIE wissen das auch, deshalb ist es so einfach arbeitnehmer zu bescheißen


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

soviel ich weiß ist es in Großstädten schlimmer als in ländlicher Gegend. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen in Großstädten zahlen für einfach Helfertätigkeiten knappe 5 Euro wenn überhaupt soviel.

Das ist abzocke pur.

Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zuviel.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß ist es in Großstädten schlimmer als in ländlicher Gegend. Die Zeitarbeitsfirmen in Großstädten zahlen für einfach Helfertätigkeiten knappe 5 Euro wenn überhaupt soviel.
> 
> Das ist abzocke pur.
> 
> Zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zuviel.


wohl wahr, aber wie gesagt. eine firma unter BZA ist das einzige was geht
bei einem stundenlohn von 7&#8364; auf steuerklasse 1, hast du den hartz4 satz raus (350&#8364; lebensunterhalt+miete, strom, etc), also das minimum zum leben. wer unter 7&#8364; arbeiten geht, ist einfach nur dumm. grade in der großstadt, hat man sich zu eigen gemacht, auf sowas zu verzichten. völlig zurecht, wie ich finde


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

allein 7 Euro finde ich schon als viel zu wenig. Wenns 11 Euro umd den dreh wären würde ich sagen Zeitarbeit lohnt sich aber das gibts heute selten. Ich meine hier die normalen Produktionshelfer. 

Bei Facharbeiter würde ich so um die 15 Euro sagen.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

kann dir echt nur ans herz legen (du sagtest ja du hast was kaufmännisches gelernt)
klapper jeden tag deine zeitung und die stellenanzeigen ab, und immer bewerben bewerben bewerben! für alles was de findest! finde dieses jahr gibts (trotz krise) wieder mehr jobs... vorallem so bürohilfsjobs.

ist echt alles besser als daheim rumzuhocken und drauf zu warten was das arbeitsamt wieder tolles für einen plant


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> kann dir echt nur ans herz legen (du sagtest ja du hast was kaufmännisches gelernt)
> klapper jeden tag deine zeitung und die stellenanzeigen ab, und immer bewerben bewerben bewerben! für alles was de findest! finde dieses jahr gibts (trotz krise) wieder mehr jobs... vorallem so bürohilfsjobs.
> 
> ist echt alles besser als daheim rumzuhocken und drauf zu warten was das arbeitsamt wieder tolles für einen plant



ähm ich habe keine Kaufmännische gelernt. Ich überlege mir nur als Zweitausbildung eine zu machen nur weiß ich noch nicht was genau im Kaufmännischen Bereich.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

was haste denn gelernt? vielleicht kann mans ja was gut verbinden?


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Verfahrensmechaniker für Kunsstoff und Kautschuktechnik (Formteile) mit Berufserfahrung.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Mai 2009)

guck mal das hier:

http://infobub.arbeitsagentur.de/berufe/st...mp;prof-id=7965

da täte es sicher von vorteil sein, wenn du was technsiches gemacht hast...
gibts soweit ich weiß auch als umschulung

hoffe konnte dir ein bisschen helfen =)


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Info link. Werde jetzt noch abwarten was meine ganzen Bewerbungen machen, wenn keine Zusage kommt werde ich die Zweitausbildung machen, da es mich doch sehr interesiert als Bürokaufmann. Vielleicht habe ich noch Glück dieses Jahr ne Ausbildung zu bekommen.

(nochmal drei Jahre Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> allein 7 Euro finde ich schon als viel zu wenig. Wenns 11 Euro umd den dreh wären würde ich sagen Zeitarbeit lohnt sich aber das gibts heute selten. Ich meine hier die normalen Produktionshelfer.
> 
> Bei Facharbeiter würde ich so um die 15 Euro sagen.


selbst 15 euro sind zu wenig, für die arbeit
mein freund zb ist eine art ingenieur, hat also ne menge gelernt und qualifikationen. da es in den berufsbereich keine arbeit ohne zeitarbeit gibt, verdient er dementsprechend wenig. von einem eigentlichen stundenlohn von ca 25 euro, gibts es grade mal die hälfte. man krebst so rum, wie jeder in dieser branche.
ich frag mich, wie so ein staat es zulassen kann, das sämtliche bereiche, wie produktion in allen varianten, von sklavenhändlern übernommen werden können. das betrifft ja nicht mehr nur einzelne berufe oder ungelernte kräfte, sondern den gesamten berufszweig.
irgendwann fliegen die steine nicht mehr nur auf die polizisten. da können wir uns noch warm anziehen, wenn sich das nicht ändert

aber mal was anderes. wie finanzierst du deine 2. ausbildung?


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Das viele Leiharbeitsfirmen die Menschen nur ausbeuten sollte mitlerweile jedem klar sein. Oft genug wurde davon in den Medien berichtet. Das aber das Arbeitsamt dennoch Leute zu solchen Firmen schickt ist der eigendlich Skandal. Diese Firmen bekommen vom Staat sogar noch Geld wenn sie einen Langzeitarbeitslosen "einstellen".

Was moderne Sklaverei angeht so möchte ich jeden Arbeitnehmer daran erninnern das er mehr als 6 Monate im Jahr nur für den Staat arbeitet. Steuern und Zwangsversicherungen sind so hoch das über die Hälfte unsere Jahresverdienstes in Staatskassen landet. 
Sicher Steuern sind wichtig um den Staat zu finanzieren. Wenn man aber sieht was mit Steuergeldern gemacht wird, möchte man am liebsten alle Politiker zum Mond schiessen.
Wer nicht als Knecht des Staates dienen will muss Pilitiker werden. Viel Geld, viele Diäten, frühe Rente, Abfindungen, jede Menge Vergünstigungen, Vetternwirtschaft usw usw. es lohnt sich also.


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Mai 2009)

aber auch nur, wenn du es weitesgehend nach oben schaffst
die kleinen haben es nicht so gut


----------



## Raethor (4. Mai 2009)

Für mich kommt Zeitarbeit auch nicht in Frage, sollte ich Alternativen in Aussicht haben...

Generelll find ich die Sklaverei, die da betrieben wird ziemlich fürn Arsch... aber es läuft. Kapitalistisch gesehen ist das eine sehr feine Sache.

Man kanns übrigens auch übertreiben, wie der gute Herr hier:



> hey leute macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht.
> das ist sklaverei wir müssen uns zusammen halten egal wer mit macht.egal auch ausländern. die zeitarbeitsfirmern soll kaputt gemacht werden. ihr sollt alle büros verbrennen.nur so kriegen wir alles in ordnung.
> wenn es so weiter geht wird es auch krieg geben spätest 1 jahr noch dann gehts los dann haben die arschkarte gezogen.
> wir wollen feste job wir wollen besser zukunft haben wenn das nicht gibt dann sage ich nur krieg das ist das lösung!!!!!



mfg


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> selbst 15 euro sind zu wenig, für die arbeit
> mein freund zb ist eine art ingenieur, hat also ne menge gelernt und qualifikationen. da es in den berufsbereich keine arbeit ohne zeitarbeit gibt, verdient er dementsprechend wenig. von einem eigentlichen stundenlohn von ca 25 euro, gibts es grade mal die hälfte. man krebst so rum, wie jeder in dieser branche.
> ich frag mich, wie so ein staat es zulassen kann, das sämtliche bereiche, wie produktion in allen varianten, von sklavenhändlern übernommen werden können. das betrifft ja nicht mehr nur einzelne berufe oder ungelernte kräfte, sondern den gesamten berufszweig.
> irgendwann fliegen die steine nicht mehr nur auf die polizisten. da können wir uns noch warm anziehen, wenn sich das nicht ändert
> ...



erst zur Frage wieden der 2. ausbildung, Die werde ich genauso finanzieren wie meine erstausbildung. Miete muss ich ja keine zahlen also reicht es für 3 Jahre.

Was mich aber wirklich aufregt  ist das die Frau Merkel im INtervie null INteresse an den Leuten zeigt auf dem Motto. Ihr könnt mich alle mal. Ich kenne auch einige in meiner ex firma die studiert haben und alles und jetzt hilfsarbeiter von einer Zeitarbeitsfirma eingstellt wurden für 7, 38 die stunde.

Wer jetzt denkt ich bin student und mir passiert nix liegt ganz weit daneben. Leider stellen immer weniger Firmen Mitarbeiter fest ein. Es gibt aber dafür leere Versprechungen die nicht eingehalten werden.

Wenn die Leute aus deutschland mal alle richtig wehren würden auser nur mit sprüchen würde was passieren aber so wird leider immer schlimmer.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (4. Mai 2009)

Das mit der Sklaverei gab es schon immer und ich glaube, (leider) wird sich das nie ändern!


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Naja die von Dir zitierte Aussage entbehrt eigendlich jeglischen Kommentares. Sie zeigt eigendlich nur mal wieder das dumme Menschen doch in der Lage sind das Internet zu bedienen *G*.
Was jetzt nicht auf dich, sondern einzig auf den jenigen der diesen Komentar mal schrieb abzielte.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn es hier schon um Sklaverei usw. geht, poste ich einfach dieses Lied.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Im Thread habe ich nur einzelne Kommentare gelesen, also kann es sein, dass das Lied nicht passt >.<)


----------



## Uktawa (4. Mai 2009)

Also wenn Du nicht mal weisst ob das Lied zum Thread passt weil Du nur einzelne kurze Komentare gelesen hast, warum postest du es dann überhaupt ? Sowas versteh ich nicht...echt nicht.


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also wenn Du nicht mal weisst ob das Lied zum Thread passt weil Du nur einzelne kurze Komentare gelesen hast, warum postest du es dann überhaupt ? Sowas versteh ich nicht...echt nicht.


Du musst es ja nicht verstehen.


----------



## Hubautz (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> selbst 15 euro sind zu wenig, für die arbeit



Mit 15 Euro/Stunde kommt man auf 2.640 Euro brutto im Monat. Hallo? Das ist dir zu wenig? Sonst geht es noch ?



Kono schrieb:


> mein freund zb ist eine art ingenieur, hat also ne menge gelernt und qualifikationen. da es in den berufsbereich keine arbeit ohne zeitarbeit gibt, verdient er dementsprechend wenig. von einem eigentlichen stundenlohn von ca 25 euro, gibts es grade mal die hälfte. man krebst so rum, wie jeder in dieser branche.



25 Euro/Stunde mal 8 Stunden mal durchschnittlich 22 Arbeitstage im Monat macht  4.400 Euro brutto im Monat. Das ist schon nicht so furchtbar wenig, auch für „so eine Art“ Ingenieur.  In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?
Von einem Bruttogehalt von 4.400 Euro bleiben auch in einem normalen Angestelltenverhältnis mit Steuerklasse 1 nur ca. 2.400 Euro übrig. 
Das Zeitarbeitsfirmen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind ist eine Sache, dass du erst ab 15 Euro die Stunde arbeiten willst eine andere. Die Argumentation, dass es sich erst ab einer gewissen Summe rentiert, weil man ja mit Hartz 4 die Miete und die Nebenkosten bezahlt bekommt ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn,.
Was du offensichtlich nicht kapiert hast ist, dass dein Hartz 4 vom Staat bezahlt wird. Der Staat ist aber nichts anderes als die Summe seiner Bürger, also wir anderen. Insofern zahle nicht zuletzt ich mit meinen Steuern deine Miete. Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten.


----------



## vollmi (5. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das Zeitarbeitsfirmen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind ist eine Sache



Das sehe ich etwas anders, sicher gibt es verschiedene Arten dieser Firmen. Aber die welche ich kenn bei denen kann man wirklch sehr gut verdienen. Der gravierendste Nachteil ist, das man extrem flexibel sein muss 3 Monat in der Stadt dann n Monat auf ner Bohrinsel Anlage umprogrammieren, wieder 3 Monate Gebäudesteuerung eines Gebäude komplexes überarbeiten etc.
Regelmässig 15 Stunden Tage, zugegebenermassen für einen wirklich sehr guten Lohn.

Aber ich ziehe eine feste Arbeitsstelle nun doch vor.

mfG René


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Mit 15 Euro/Stunde kommt man auf 2.640 Euro brutto im Monat. Hallo? Das ist dir zu wenig? Sonst geht es noch ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du solltest vllt die posts richtig lesen, bevor du jemanden anmachst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 15 euro betreffen einen facharbeiter. und 2600 euro brutto klingen viel ja, netto sieht das ganze schon anders aus. da kommt ca 1500 euro raus. für die geleistete arbeit zu wenig.
und für jemanden der sich, nach der ausbildung, 6 jahre lang weiterbildet und weiterbildet, ist das wohl eindeutig zu wenig. 
zu den 25 euro/h, der betrag beruht auf die ursprüngliche bezahlung (in schland und dem näheren ausland), denn das haben diese leute (wie zb mein freund), mal verdient. und jeder einzelne euro ist es wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe gesagt niemand sollte unter 7 euro/h arbeiten gehen, denn netto ist das der hartz4 satz, und vom staat festgelegt, das existenzminimum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


persönlich gehe ich nicht unter 10 euro die stunde arbeiten, aber das beruht auf meiner arbeitserfahrung, abschlüsse etc. ich bin eben keine 18 mehr, wo man mal in den sauren apfel beißen muss, und auch für wenig geld schuftet. aber das ist eine individuelle entscheidung.


----------



## Shrukan (7. Mai 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, jeder Betrieb versucht irgendwie, irgendwo zu sparen.
Sei es mit Praktikantenstellen die entweder ohne Bezahlung laufen aber der Arbeitgeber dann viel verlangt oder mit ganz geringer Bezahlung.

Das ist Ausbeutung...

Mein Bruder wurde angeschnauzt als wäre er Abteilungsleiter im Betrieb als er krankheitsbedingt zu Hause bleiben musste.
ALS PRAKTIKANT!!! Er habe ja noch Stunden nachzuholen...
Einfach krass.


----------



## Destilatus (9. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte selber als Azubi bei Aldi gearbeitet .... das is Sklaverei hoch 10 ... kann ich euch sagen !


----------

